# Recent Civil War Wedding ... C&C Appreciated



## Johnboy2978 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, here are some shots from my 3rd wedding.  Some may remember, the couple is involved in CW re-enacting and wanted a wedding with period clothing.  It was the fastest wedding (Literally 10 minutes including the procession of bridal party) I've ever done or seen.  These were all staged following the ceremony of course.  

I'd love some feedback if you have time.

1) 






2) 





3) 





4)





5)





6)





7) 





8) 





9)





10)





11)


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 31, 2007)

What an interesting idea!  I have been in many weddings but that is one I wouldn't have actually minded being in - look at those dresses!  Good job - i like them.  I love the colors.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 31, 2007)

Are your displayed pictures squashed? 

Great shots! The only thing I'd do is remove the tags from the potted mums. 

Do you have any closeups of the happy couple?

Marian


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2007)

These look great.  Although the formals are a bit busy with the mums, I love the colors.
You needed a tad bit straight on flash for the get away.
But otherwise, these were lots of fun to see.  I think you did well!


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, that was a great idea for a wedding.  I love the first one, that's a great shot.  I agree, the flowers are very distracting with all the bright colors, not your fault there though as clearly they were everywhere.


----------



## SpaceNut (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful wedding. You did a great job and I like the colours!


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments so far all...

JJM, it was kind of a cool wedding to be involved in.  The bride actually made each of the outfits for the entire wedding party.  I think she did a really good job with that.  

Wildmaven, Squashed?  Nope?  Do they look distorted?  Not all of them were cropped from a traditional format (e.g. 8x10, 5x7, etc) though.  I probably will go back and remove the tags.  I have others but haven't edited them yet.  

Cindy, yes, they were busy.  I would've preferred a little variation w/ the flowers and a few less mums.  Guess they had about 75 there.  I thought about the flash for the exit, but with shots like this and the garter and bouquet toss, I generally prefer to shoot in a burst mode and hope for a really decent shot.  Thus, the flash wouldn't have had time to recycle.  

Ava, thanks.  I think I saw a shot like that one for the rings done at an actual military wedding and thought it was nice and tried to replicate it.  

Spacenut, thanks for commenting.  Haven't seen you around in a while. 

Glad you all like these.  As I said the actual ceremony was incredibly brief.  I got shots of the processional and dad giving her away.  I then had planned to go around to the side door at the back of the church to get some close ups of B/G with minister, only to find someone had locked the door just before the wedding.  DOH!  I quickly ran back around and back into the church to discover they were doing the closing prayer!  What?  I looked at my watch, it was 8 minutes after.  They did the rings, they did the kiss, and they were GONE.  It was so quick.  

I went to the rehearsal as I make a habit of doing, but everytime they started to practice this or that, someone would yell out.."you can't do that, it's bad luck".  WTF?  What's the point of a rehearsal then?  Thus, no one knew just how long or short it would be.  

Oh well.  I think it was a nice wedding, but as my third, I think I'm going to be making some changes to any future ones I may be involved with.  I just hope they like the pics I came away with.


----------



## subimatt (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you did a good job! really interesting wedding, I bet you had a blast.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what they are really called, but we use these little battery boosters that we wear on our belts.  You can flash continuously until your card locks up.
They are cheap too.  About a hundred bucks or less I think.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 1, 2007)

Might need to check into that.  Got a link?


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 1, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I'm not sure what they are really called, but we use these little battery boosters that we wear on our belts.  You can flash continuously until your card locks up.
> They are cheap too.  About a hundred bucks or less I think.



I need me one of those!


----------

